# Périphériques USB



## MattPrLc (12 Mars 2013)

Salut la communauté ! 

Je passe régulièrement trouver mes réponses sur ce forum génial mais cette fois ci la réponse m'échappe après de longue recherches. C'est la raison pour laquelle je m'inscrit afin de solicité l'aide de la commu. 

Donc j'ai un MacBook Pro 13 sur lequel je viens brancher un casque USB (Astro Gaming A40) afin d'écouter de la musique ou autres.
Le branchement à toujours fonctionné à merveille or depuis environ une semaine j'ai une déconnection interne au Mac. 
Je vous laisse regarder le message mot pour mot. On se retrouve plus bas ...

*Comme un périphérique USB consommait trop dénergie de votre ordinateur, un ou plusieurs périphériques USB ont été désactivés.*
Pour éviter dendommager votre ordinateur, le périphérique USB qui consommait trop dénergie a été désactivé. Il se peut que dautres périphériques aient également été désactivés. Ils seront réactivés une fois que vous aurez déconnecté le périphérique trop gourmand en énergie.​
Voilà le message que je reçoit sans cesse.
Pour palier au problème je déconnecte et connecte à nouveau mais c'est très ennuyant ...
De plus j'ai comme une impression que cela à claqué quelque chose dans mon casque car celui ci fait un genre de scratch/grésillement un coup sur 3.
Vu le prix du casque j'aimerais trouver la solution assez rapidement car ma garantie fini dans quelques mois et c'est un retour au USA donc il ne faut pas que je traine pour l'histoire ...

Voilà je reste disponible à toutes questions !

Merci de m'avoir lu et merci encore à ceux qui prendrons le temps de me répondre.

Amicalement et Macbookquement :mouais: Matt


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2013)

Je ne connais pas ce casque, mais ce que tu décris me fait penser à des cables endommagés (dans la prise usb ou entre la prise usb et le casque) qui provoqueraient les gresillements ou craquements que tu entends parfois et aussi (en cas de court-circuit entre 2 fils), l'alerte renvoyée par le Mac détectant une intensité tout à coup trop importante sur la prise usb


----------



## VeryBigBro (13 Mars 2013)

Je suis d'avis avec Rémy, tu peux essayer de le connecter sur un hub branché sur secteur voir si ton casque est simplement demandeur de plus de 500mA ou si c'est un problème de câble voire de carte mère (sauf si c'est le seul périph avec lequel ça fait ça...


----------



## edd72 (13 Mars 2013)

Je connais ce message et à ta place ne brancherai plus ce casque USB.
(ça sent le court circuit soit au niveau du casque soit au niveau des USB de la CM, enfin je ne me base que sur mon expérience => ports USB grillés, même message, remplacement CM -par chance sous AppleCare-)

As-tu ce message avec d'autres périphériques USB?


----------



## MattPrLc (13 Mars 2013)

Je me résigne à vous écrire aussi tard car étrangement je n'ai plus de problèmes.
J'ai tout simplement éteins le Mac et le lendemain je n'ai plus eut aucun problèmes.
Plus de grésillements et plus de messages sur le Mac !
Mais tout de même je reste très très perplexe quand à la durée que cela va fonctionner.
Deux jours ... Tout roule.
Je serais plus rassuré s'il y avait un soucis afin de le diagnostiquer le plus rapidement possible mais bon prions pour que cela ne revienne pas.

Pour répondre à edd72

Le casque est prévu pour Mac, c'est un casque de qualité reconnu dans le milieu du gaming. Donc si il y avait eut des problèmes à ce niveau je pense que j'aurais pisté l'info.
Mais merci pour ton message. Si cela reviens je bannirai définitivement le casque.
En revanche comme tu m'en parle ... Il me semble que j'ai eut le même soucis avec le branchement de mon Iphone durant cette période.

Je suis vraiment perdu mais par précaution je vais demander en garantie divers cables du casque comme vous me le préconisez. Sa pourra servir sait on jamais ... (Des cables en plus, génial ou je vais les ranger ceux ci haha).

Merci pour vos messages les gars ! N'hésitez pas à réagir encore à ce sujet si vous avez des infos en plus. Un oeil sera toujours présent ici et puis sa pourrais aider d'autres personnes à l'occasion.

Merci


----------

